# Refusing Feeds - Help Please!!!



## kizz8579 (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

DD Grace is 8 Months Old, has Aptamil Forward and uses Avent Fast Flow 6m+ Teats. She weighs 11lb - born 4lb 7oz.

All going well except last three / four days when she has been VERY CRABBY. She takes
her first bottle of the day ok no probs. But the rest of the day is a fight. She is 
essentially only having 2 bottles of milk and 2 yoghurts at the moment, but during the feed she cries, screams and fidgits but may or may not have the milk.

Suspect this maybe teething (she hasn't got any yet), red cheeks, dribbling, disturbed 
nights, etc, etc

Im loosing my mind help please!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

There a few threads in here that mention this very issue!

If you can have a read back over the threads..you will see you are not alone.

Let me know if you cant find them and I will take a look

jxx


----------

